# Help in buying a LCD monitor.



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, people, want to buy a 19" and above LCD monitor. My budget is around 15K maybe could strech my budget to 20K at most and this would be my first LCD monitor. So pls suggestion wanted. Will be all purpose monitor...browing, gaming, watching movies etc.
Have found one, SAMSUNG 940BW but waiting for ur replies. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 11, 2006)

LG is performing well in LCD business. LG FLATRON L1950SQ costs you around Rs.20,000.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2006)

When i was going in for a 19 inch monitor, I had decided upon the Samsung 940BW (the widescreen one isn't it?).


----------



## soham (Dec 11, 2006)

Since you can stretch your budget to 20k why dont you go for the ViewSonic 20" VA2012W. Its the cheapest 20" monitor out there available for around 18k and provides a resolution of 1680X1050 WXGA. No 19" monitor can do this.


----------



## samrulez (Dec 11, 2006)

For 20k....VX2025wm 20'' would be the best buy!..
*www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/xseries/vx2025wm/


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for ur replies. The Viewsonic and Samsung looks to be good choice. The 940BW comes under 15K. Well haven't actually seen any of these monitors, so will first see how they perform and then buy. 
So pls tell me the important things to look out for (from ur experience) when I go to a shop and hopefuly see a demo. Also would it be a good upgrade from my existing Samsung 17" CRT (to say....the 19"), more toward Samsung as it has 4ms response time.


----------



## sariq (Dec 11, 2006)

only one suggestion dont go for wide screen, it gives shortened look.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 11, 2006)

Guyz please confirm to what sariq has mentioned. Will it be a problem for day to day work because my first priority is 3d modelling and animation then gaming and movies.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2006)

@Sariq: Most of the content that comes in nowadays comes in widescreen format. TV shows, movies, so what's the point in getting something which wastes screen space with huge black bars....? 

Also, widescreen is good for keeping two windows side by side, which is not possible in a 4:3 aspect ratio. And the 4:3 does not allow for stacking two windows one over the other. 

Your eyes can see wider than they can see taller, that's why shorter and wider is better than tall and narrow.


----------



## sariq (Dec 11, 2006)

agreed on keeping two windows side by side. on third point in 4:3 screen,  actual working area is wide screen if we leave toolbar/ taskbar/ status bar / titlebar


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 11, 2006)

So widescreen or non-widescreen??? Also I am getting 7900gs, will it be sufficient for the 19" (like gaming, movies at native resolution) or should I get 7900gt. I am prefering 7900gs as I can overclock it to 7900gt's speeds also gt's cost more.


----------



## pra_2006 (Dec 11, 2006)

i am also looking for 19 inch LCD monitor for gaming and movies but i want to know is there any available with which i can see tv without using my PC ? and should support tata sky


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 11, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> only one suggestion dont go for wide screen, it gives shortened look.



Well u need to have a demo of this monitor then ensure that the dealer has a graphic card which supports wide screen (custom resolution) most nvidia cards do this.
Without which you will always be seeing that shortned look, bcoz the screen gets squeezed to regular 4:3 ratio. Graphic card is must to get the best results out of any wide screen monitor. 7600GS/GT will also support wide screen.

Instaed of getting viewsonic 1inch higher @ 20K buy samsung at 14500 & invest in a good graphic card.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm using the dell 24 inch widescreen (1920*1200) on GMA900 onboard graphics (intel 915GAV board). No probs here, even played some high definition content without much stutter. Have not dared to game on it though...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 21, 2007)

Guys I am going to buy the monitor in a few days time so suggest........should I go for 20" normal or widescreen. First priority MAYA, 3d MAX then gaming and movies.
Actually going for 20" due to higher resolution than 19" widescreen (my 7950GT should be able to handle it).
Its urgent so please reply.

Here are the price I got"
1) Dell E228WFP..........24500 *(22")*
2) Dell 2007WFP..........26660 *(20")*
3) Del 207WFP............21000 *(20")*
4) Samsung 940BW......15000 *(19")*
5) Benq FP222W..........25000 *(22")*

All are widescreen and prices are inclusive of all taxes. There also one more model from Benq FP202W *(20")*........don't know its price. Was also looking for Viewsonic VX2025wm *(20.1")* but didnot find one.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 21, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> more toward Samsung as it has 4ms response time.



Be aware! 4ms is GTG and not BWB which is actual response time. BWB for this model, i think is 8ms.

TFT monitors have been discussed :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46581
__________


			
				john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Guys I am going to buy the monitor in a few days time so suggest........should I go for 20" normal or widescreen. First priority MAYA, 3d MAX then gaming and movies.
> Actually going for 20" due to higher resolution than 19" widescreen (my 7950GT should be able to handle it).
> Its urgent so please reply.
> 
> ...



Samsung 940BW is Rs 13800 at Delhi (19"Wide) and Rs 14200 at my place at Agra. Viewsonic VX2025wm is I think 8ms response time.
__________


			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> For 20k....VX2025wm 20'' would be the best buy!..
> *www.viewsonic.com/products/desktopdisplays/lcddisplays/xseries/vx2025wm/



Response time of this TFT is way too high at 8ms gray-to-gray (avg.); 16ms white-black-white (typ)
__________


			
				sariq said:
			
		

> only one suggestion dont go for wide screen, it gives shortened look.



No man. Its time for wide sreen. Others will be lost in the race. You will find only wide screens after few years. Wide screen games are also about to come.
__________
Choose between Viewsonic & Samsung only. They are the best of the day performance wise and at same time costwise too.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dont choose Samsung 940BW its a crap monitor with false advertising, I tested with a newly bought comp with XFX 7600GT & the 4ms time is all crap meant to please ignorant people so they can boast about their wide screens. Its response time is far over 18ms black to white & you see flares when you do a Direct X test, so beware advertising is meant to please us not serve our actual need.

I got 2 940BW to test they both showed banding & angle of view is all crap , you move 6 inches from the monitor & u see the color change, This is a false AOV , if it is what it claims then moving 2 feet left right also should not change the colors & the menu is the worst of all the monitors I saw in viewsonic/samsung.

Viewsonic 1912BW passed out my test better & had good menu too the only thing which bothered me was silver (shiny cheap looking) front panel, but it surely worth the price RS 13700/- here in delhi N. Place

I suggest all the members here not to buy these wide screen monitors without actually testing them with your comp & the following softwares.

passmark monitor test (trial works for a month I guess)
www.passmark.com

Dead Pixel Tester
*www.dps.uk.com/freeware_DTP.htm

dead pixel buddy
*www.laptopshowcase.co.uk/downloads.php?id=1

Pay Rs 500 more but ensure you test it as in India the dealers dont provide any return policy, once billed to you they wont take it back but send you to Samsung for ALL UR PROBLEMS.

TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST, ur money doesnt grow on tree in ur backyard.

Any fast responce time u see less than 12ms is GTG not BTW so be aware that they had a bottleneck created all these years to achieve faster response times & suddenly overnight they are now offering fastest 2ms LCDs too.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 21, 2007)

There are only two good displays available in India in the 20k range... the VX2025WM for 21k which is a P-MVA panel and the Dell 2007WFP for 26k which is an S-IPS panel. Get either depending on budget. Avoid the rest like plague cos they are TN and total crap. Avoid 22 inchers too cos they are TN as well.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 21, 2007)

I could not find in delhi nehru place the VX2025WM but have read some good reviews about it, meanwhile I have asked for the return policy from dell, I think I will go for Dell 2007WFP for 26k which is an S-IPS panel.

What does S-IPS panel do, any clue?
__________
Found my own question answered here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD#IPS


----------



## premsharma (Jan 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Viewsonic 1912BW passed out my test better & had good menu too the only thing which bothered me was silver (shiny cheap looking) front panel, but it surely worth the price RS 13700/- here in delhi N. Place
> 
> Any fast response time u see less than 12ms is GTG not BTW so be aware that they had a bottleneck created all these years to achieve faster response times & suddenly overnight they are now offering fastest 2ms LCDs too.



What about Viewsonic VG 1921 & VG 1930 both vide models one 1921 without DVI and 1930 with DVI input. 

Do you mean only Wide Screen has these problem, and others are OK?????
Please clarify.

This response time business [GTG & BWB], I have shouting from rooftops, that till recently they were not able to reduce beyong 12ms due to limitations and suddenly you so many TFTs claiming to be 2ms even. This is just tricking the customer by GTG in stead of BWB.

After so much of deliberation in another thread, I have suspended my decision of buying TFT for time being, specifically, as Indian vendors will not take the item back, If on buying I demonstrate to them that this contains more than 5-7 dead pixels.

The issue of dead pixels is one more thing to be tested apart from response time. There are details analysis on sites like anadtech.com


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 21, 2007)

found some useful links on LCD topic worth reading

Viewing angles
*www.behardware.com/articles/619-17/updated-survey-13-lcd-20-5-6-8-16-ms.html

A Creative Pro's Guide to LCD Screens
*forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=231339&highlight=%3Cspan%20class=

*LCD Buyer's Guide* 
*forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=1745344&enterthread=y


----------



## premsharma (Jan 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Viewsonic 1912BW passed out my test better & had good menu too the only thing which bothered me was silver (shiny cheap looking) front panel, but it surely worth the price RS 13700/- here in delhi N. Place.



I also like this monitor, I don't think its silver frame going to discourage me but response time 8ms. Is response time GTG or BWB?

Other drawback is that it has got no DVI input interface. Except these two points, I think this monitor is OK and as you said it passed your tests.

But still, if any problem like dead pixels, will vendor take it back? or one has to go through horrible cycle of service centers. Though Viewsonic offers onsite warranty but God only knows how effetive will that be when you land up in a trouble.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi prem, it has surely DVI port & it auto detect all setting from the card, it was the best out of box monitor I tested  as of now & the only one that passed the test. I did not set any thing to test it, where as on Samsung I struggled to get it set as per my requirements & their menu is , god knows for whome have they done that.

Passmark monitor test has R/G/B smooth gradient test & a grey gradient test which is where most monitors fail, all 4 of this should pass for a good monitor. Since I did not like the front panel & decided that I am not going to buy, I did not test the response time with Direct X test but I guess any time reported below 12 ms is a GTG .

This monitor has  good viewing angle as claimed, but before you buy TESTING is what I would always recommend. I found only one guy in nehru place who did let me test this & made special arrangement for me after 7PM.

NO vendor will take it back, the poor customer is now sent to (jail for his crime) the company service center for all ur problems. To my knowledge Viewsonic does not offers on site warranty, at least I am not aware of it, but lately they have appointed a new  different distributor who will aggressively market their products, earlier its been Roop technology mumbai who never answered my any email I sent to them in last 6 months.
__________


			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> What about Viewsonic VG 1921 & VG 1930 both vide models one 1921 without DVI and 1930 with DVI input.


I did not test these so cant say about anyone of them.



			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> The issue of dead pixels is one more thing to be tested apart from response time. There are details analysis on sites like anadtech.com


 I tested 6 LCD in last few months & none was found to have a dead pixel they had other problem though, so I assume that modern LCD quality is better than it was before.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 21, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Hi prem, it has surely DVI port & it auto detect all setting from the card, it was the best out of box monitor I tested & the only one that passed the test.
> 
> To my knowledge Viewsonic does not offers on site warranty, at least I am not aware of it, but lately they have appointed a new  different distributor who will aggressively market their products, earlier its been Roop technology mumbai who never answered my any email I sent to them in last 6 months.
> 
> I tested 6 LCD in last few months & none was found to have a dead pixel they had other problem though, so I assume that modern LCD quality is better than it was before.



Are you sure that this model VG 1912 has DVI interface. I am told by Roop Technologies that, it do not have have DVI input and hence they recomended me VG 1921 [without DVI] and VG 1930 [with DVI]. Cost was quoted to me as VG1912 @ 14000, VG1921 @14500 and VG1930 @ 15000. All these TFTs are wide screen. These costs probably includes the shipping from Mumbai to Agra and all other taxes. Are these prices ok?

I am based at Agra and no body responded to me other than Roop technology mumbai. He claimed that it has onsite warranty. I have no option but to believe him. He also gave me all India toll free number of viewsonic.

Are you sure that none had any dead pixels. That is not possible. Allmost, all of them will have some number of dead pixels. 4-5 dead pixels are permitted but not beyond that. You tested with software for dead pixel or by placing a white paper on TFT after increasing constarst & britness??

Can you say with certain confidence that all viewsonic TFTs will be better than others. Already 3-4 advance members here suggested to me that viewsonic is superior. Your Thoughts ?????


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 22, 2007)

I tested it on a DVI cable so its sure.
*www.tech2.com/india/reviews/tftlcd-monitors/viewsonic-va1912wwb/1340/0

Viewsonic have been known in graphic art series monitor ssince long & they can be relied upon but as I said earlier testing or a return policy should be there to protect you, are we customer at mercy of those dealer who have no idea of what a customer service.
DO u buy ur bike / cars/ without test driving it, or pant shirt all box packed???? no u don't, then why take an LCD or any IT product just bcoz illiterate lala dealers sitting with fat  deep pockets to rob u out & then send you to the service center.
I downloaded passmark to test these monitors & you cant go wrong with these test, do homework & read the help file.

If there is a dead pixel then it will show in these test for sure.
Company testing is far more robost that the software one so on a new LCD its hard to find a dead pixel but as it ages you may develop dead pixels then u are covered under warranty.
__________
I finally found one excellent Lenovo 20 inch monitor getting one for the demo tomorrow, only issue is that the warranty is only 1 year here in India, but a friend using this in US said that it is at par with top models.
*www-8.ibm.com/lenovoinfo/3000/desktop/includes/i/qseries_monitor.jpg
*www-8.ibm.com/lenovoinfo/in/desktops/3000/q-series/accessories.html


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 22, 2007)

S-IPS is the panel type. In case you didn't know, the response time, contrast ratio really mean jack. What matters is what technology panel it is. S-IPS which stands for Super InterPlane Switching is an LCD technology (the current best all round). Similarly PVA (Patterned Vertical Array) is another type. TN (twisted neumatic) which is the most common is the worst kind of panel available. Whereas PVA, MVA and IPS panels are 8 bit per channel... i.e. can display true 8 bits of color(256 shades of red,blue and green each), TN panels are pathetic and can only display 6bits of color information. To display the 24bit color of a standard display, it actually switches between adjacent color values very quickly. However this is not very effective and gives the display a washed out appearance and that makes it look ugly. Also remember that the response times across different panel techs are not comparable.... PVA/MVA is the slowest and IPS the fastest with TN somewhere in the middle. So a 6ms IPS is a faster panel than a 6ms TN which is again faster than a 6ms PVA/MVA. Also the viewing angles of a TN are way poorer than a PVA or IPS panel. A TN is max 160/140 degrees (horizontal/vertical) whereas an IPS or PVA is 178/178. IPS panels are easy to identify... when looking from extreme angles, they have a purple tinge. I'm not sure what that lenovo screen is but if it costs any more than the dell 2007 and is not IPS, then its a sad deal. As I said before, look for IPS or PVA/MVA panels. Avoid TNs like plague.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 22, 2007)

How do you know which TFT has which kind of panel. Companies don't declare it. What about viewsonic & samsungs which panels  in use? IPS or PVA/MVA panels or TNs


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey guys got the lenovo , a beast, which is rock solid    , Just opened it connected & I am typing this, ..........................
My goodness I cant believe, its rocking my eyes   , its what I have been looking for , straight out of the box, no menu setting done yet  , well calibrated colors at 6500°K 

Ch@0s going by ur description this doesn't  change color at all & appearance even if I move to 4 feet side up or down, it seems to be S-IPS panel, though when looking from extreme angles, it does have a purple tinge, but that may be due to  its having a protective high quality PVC sheet which I was told not to be removed if I plan to return it......................but I dont think I am sending this back......Its what I needed & you were right in ur recommendations.

Its 16ms with my test but tried few fast moving film scene & it does not show ghosting to me. 
More to follow in the day as I test this beast & color calibrate it with hardware.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 22, 2007)

@ranjan2001
Please do post some pictures if possible and how much did it cost u?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sure will post images around 3-4PM today, its around 18000/- plus tax, as of now this passed all the test from passmark surprisingly all at default setting, so when I actually calibrate it it will be better, as of now the brightness is higher which is good but for graphics its essential that it has the brightness set around 120-130 foot candles.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 22, 2007)

@ranjan2001
Thanks and looking forward to the pictures also it's a 19"  or 20"?

I was also considering going for two (dual) 17" lcd setup but didn't find any with DVI input (all had VGA input) so if anyone could throw some light. I thought that going for two 17" will give me more work space.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 22, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> How do you know which TFT has which kind of panel. Companies don't declare it. What about viewsonic & samsungs which panels  in use? IPS or PVA/MVA panels or TNs



Here is a good DB to begin with...

*prad.de/en/guide/hersteller_start.html

Samsungs only have TN or S-PVA cos those two panels are made by samsung itself. S-IPS is made by LG.Philips so samsungs won't have those.

@ranjan: download powerstrip and report back what panel ID it reports.

*entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm

18k for an S-IPS panel sounds excellent. Could you post whom to contact to get it? Also what is the exact model no?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 22, 2007)

John, 
u have to wait as I could not get the friends camera & I dont want to post those crappy mobile images , Lenovo monitor surely needs better images. Its a 20inch LCD having 22inch body with a heavy base to support. The base also has in built  speakers (good sound) & 5 USB port hub that gets powered seperately & needs one usb cord to connect to 1 usb port on the comp.

I too thought of dual DVI 19inch but found that not many applications support it & it will require extra stand to mount them as seen here. So total cost will be quite more as equal to a 24inch  viewsonic or dell.
*www.digitaltigers.com/images/zv-duo21s_500x318.jpg

Ch@0s
thanks for those links the german site is quite a resourceful site having lot of info. I downloaded powestrip & the model it reports is LEN-2000, LXM-WL20AH is the detailed version of that model. By this details can you find out if its I-SPS or S-PVA?

The price is 18850/- plus 4% VAT, will post the dealer info & contact details by evening.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Dont choose Samsung 940BW its a crap monitor with false advertising, I tested with a newly bought comp with XFX 7600GT & the 4ms time is all crap meant to please ignorant people so they can boast about their wide screens. Its response time is far over 18ms black to white & you see flares when you do a Direct X test, so beware advertising is meant to please us not serve our actual need.
> 
> I got 2 940BW to test they both showed banding & angle of view is all crap , you move 6 inches from the monitor & u see the color change, This is a false AOV , if it is what it claims then moving 2 feet left right also should not change the colors & the menu is the worst of all the monitors I saw in viewsonic/samsung.
> 
> ...



Its not "That" bad buddy, even I tested both viewsonic and samsung and both were showing change in Hue with viewing angle but definately not 6 inches. 6 inches means moving not more than 15-20 degrees and I did not see any hue change for atleast 50-60 degrees and nobody would work with that angle in normal conditions. Ofcourse it does create problem when you do something while standing but that is momentary. 
Coming on banding, yes the monitor shows bit of banding but this is TN based 8-Bit gradent monitor even P-MVA panels; supposedly the best like the most talked about DELL 2007WFP shows banding. Consider the following link..

*www.engadget.com/2006/04/26/2007wfp-experiencing-severe-banding-on-gradients/

Now what do you have to say about that. It all come down to the practical use. True when you use dedicated tools even the best sometimes shows flaws but that does not mean its a total crap.

Now the response time what ever is 4,8,16 practicaly there is not even a slightest, minute lag while playing any high end games. Its as smooth as on any CRT.

Finally cant comment on the monitor menu, I personally found no issue on how the menu looks or works.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 22, 2007)

> Coming on banding, yes the monitor shows bit of banding but this is TN based 8-Bit gradent monitor even P-MVA panels; supposedly the best like the most talked about DELL 2007WFP shows banding. Consider the following link..


HI Sam, thanks for all ur help, I found later that these TN 8bit supposdely are actually 6bit plus 2bit interpolated & thats why they lack the gradients & can never pass that test.

On 24inch range Dell is not considered higher end its the cheaper models which it produces the 24 panels from NEC, Ezio, apple are considered far better but to us INdian we have to consider Dell as best , sad  that we call ourself IT nation & dont have the best resources available here locally.



> Now the response time what ever is 4,8,16 practicaly there is not even a slightest, minute lag while playing any high end games. Its as smooth as on any CRT.


Download pixperan & then test for the response time  do you see the lag in those test, this software has a game too u can try that too & post your comments, it will help others.
*www.prad.de/en/monitore/pixperan.html

Actual screenshot of the test from the monitor, this one is the most difficult test & Lenovo LCD passed thsi on its default settings.
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/349/00012xp.th.jpg


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 22, 2007)

The Dell 2007WFP banding has been fixed.... it doesn't exist anymore on a02 later revisions and a03 revisions. Couldn't find any details of that model anywhere . Looks like its really new. Could you take a picture of the display from close and from the side and post it.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok guys here are the images of this monitor.

front look
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/2471/img71852kj.th.jpg

Side look
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/127/img71861in.th.jpg

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/3002/img71874is.th.jpg
The base also has in built speakers (good sound) & 5 USB port hub that gets powered seperately & needs one usb cord to connect to 1 usb port on the comp.

Back
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/9516/img71881lm.th.jpg

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/7957/img71891ro.th.jpg


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks *ranjan* for the pic..........that's a cool monitor.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Ch@os, what's the panel type on my dell 24 inch monitor? 2407wfp A02.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 23, 2007)

^^s-pva. Its hard to say from those pics whether its an ips cos of the cover on top. Anyway display looks good . Congrats Ranjan.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ch@0s 
Thanks I got new comp all bcoz of your suggestions & other members helping in decision making, it was quite a work last few months have been waiting since long & wanted the best for my use.

Now I just need to get my hand on  2GB ram Cellshock DDR2 1000(4-4-4), will look out once I settle down with this new comp.

I called up Lenovo but the guy on the other end could not provide this info as to what kind of panel is this, but reading on the web I assume its S-PVA & not the S-IPS , bcoz the S-IPS are far more expensive. I will remove the cover & take few shots then you can see the actual screen.
__________
Here is the contact details of Lenovo dealer.

Comnet Vision 
Mr. Juneja (Sales retail) mobile no. 09899696135
B-1, Aggarwal Bhawan, 
35-36 Nehru Place New delhi 19.

They have total 4 branches in delhi, if you give my reference then they can ship the monitor to ur city too, but please check with them.

Excellent pre sales support for Lenovo products, its a big showroom & they deal in other brands of desktop & laptops & IT products.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey *ranjan* could you please tell me if they have any branch in Kolkata.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 23, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> *www.prad.de/en/monitore/pixperan.html
> 
> Actual screenshot of the test from the monitor, this one is the most difficult test & Lenovo LCD passed thsi on its default settings.
> *img263.imageshack.us/img263/349/00012xp.th.jpg



Cheezz what kind of tests were those. Can anybody decipher for me. I could'nt get to understand the tests. I got some 1.9ms for the transition time and tempo 8-9 in the readability test. Rest I had no idea what was all about. Ranjan probably you can through some light. I played the game as well I could'nt find any difference, its was running smoothly.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 23, 2007)

NO they don't have the branch but can ship to Kolkata against payment, they have a liberal "return policy" thats why I took the monitor for demo paid by check & had the option to return within 5 days.........................but I am glad to say I am not returning thsi prized monitor.

Talk to Mr. juneja on his mobile for more clarification, if I could be of any help then I am willing to do so..............if u plan to buy this I can test the monitor for u before they ship it to u.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 24, 2007)

@ranjan
Thanks........will inform you if I need some help. Me also looking for other options at my place, if I don't get the required stuff here then will contact Mr. Juneja. BTW how does this product compares to say viewsonic vx2025wm or dell 2007wfp?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 24, 2007)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> BTW how does this product compares to say viewsonic vx2025wm or dell 2007wfp?


Thats the whole problem, no one want to give a demo of them , the dealers just want u to buy it , give ur money to them if any problem then call the service center.

The guy who let me do the Viewsonic demo only had 19 inch 1912BW models, other 2 guys only said they have it but never showed it to me & said no demo.....................................I said Ok tata bye bye!!!!!!

Viewsonic vx2025wm should be a gud monitor but who know till I see & demo it. Its an old saying "1 goose in hand is better than 2 in the bush" at least u have that one in hand 

I had called dell too & they have a return policy of 20 days from the date of shipping, they too don't have any demo center, but that monitor is costly  when billed, I got the performa invoice of Rs 26900 plus 4% VAT Rs 1076 tax so the total cost coming to Rs 28000/- quite expensive then Lenovo, but its an S-IPS panel where as Lenovo we don't know about it though its at par with professional models as I mentioned earlier in my post.

Lenovo on the other hand has built in audio & powered USB hub (5 ports) not sure about the dell.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 27, 2007)

Reading more on the web I learnt the following.

Faster ms time is only possible in TN panels.
TN panels do not have wide viewing angels, that can easily be noticed by moving up & down 6 inches

All color accurate LCD meant for high end graphic still have 16ms response time as they are not TN panels but S-PVA / MVA or S-IPS panels.........................hey but now I watch fast moving action film on my Lenovo 20"  & you dont notice the lag, its only when you sit close & play a game then u will notice it.


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 27, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Lenovo on the other hand has built in audio & powered USB hub (5 ports) not sure about the dell.




the dell has 4 USB ports too and Composite/S-Video inputs in addition to DVI-D and D-Sub. For Cellshocks, look at memory-configurator.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hats off to all you guys.
Thanx for making this forum gr8.
Maybe we should team up someday and buy our hardware together, if opportunity permits. Maybe we can force these hardware vendors to acquiesce. Godspeed.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 27, 2007)

Check this CNet list out first.

Go for a 8ms Samsung/Dell/Sony monitor in that order of preference.


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Jan 28, 2007)

if u wanna best lcd, go 4 viewsonic(expert views)


----------



## premsharma (Jan 28, 2007)

HEMANTRATURI said:
			
		

> if u wanna best lcd, go 4 viewsonic(expert views)



I second your opinion. Viewsonic graphic & game series are the ones to look for. VG 1921 & VG 1930 in 19" wide. Reasonable price with built in audio and 5 MS [GTG] response time.

When we say best, there are 2 ctagories. 

1. Best if performance & features, cost no factor.
2. Near to best in performance & features but at very competitive prices.


----------



## janitha (Jan 28, 2007)

It is interesting to see that Dell monitors use Samsung and LG-Philips panels.

Dell 1905FP - 19" Samsung PVA (LTM190E4-L02) or AU Optronics P-MVA (M190EN03 V0)
Dell 1907FP - 19" TN Film
Dell 2001FP - 20" LG.Philips S-IPS (LM201U04)
Dell 2005FPW - 20" WS LG.Philips S-IPS (LM201W01)
Dell 2007WFP - 20" WS LG.Philips S-IPS (LM201W01)
Dell 2007FP - 20" LG.Philips S-IPS (LM201U04)
Dell 2405FPW - 24" WS Samsung PVA (LTM240M1-L01)
Dell 2407WFP - 24" WS Samsung S-PVA (LM201W01)
Dell 3007WFP - 30" WS LG.Philips S-IPS (LM300W01)
Link
*www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1039222


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 29, 2007)

^^If you buy a 20" or 30" dell, you are guaranteed an IPS. 24" is guaranteed S-PVA.


----------

